# The new msn messenger - the gayest thing ever?



## Mattayus (Mar 8, 2009)

Just "upgraded" to the newest version - Is it just me or does everything Microsoft touch these days look like an 8 year old designed it?

First Vista, now this. It's unnecessarily complicated with OTT graphics and animations and what not. I liked it back in the day when Messenger just served the functionality of talking to your mates. Now it organises your life and is a huge stand-alone program that takes quite a lot power to bloody run, thanks to all these useless bells and bows!!

anyway, /rant.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 8, 2009)

The new msn is crap...

They say its vista compatible....


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 8, 2009)

who use msn anyway?


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 8, 2009)

TimothyLeary said:


> who use msn anyway?



I find it cool to contact oversea customers and get to show the work in progress etc.....


----------



## stuh84 (Mar 8, 2009)

TimothyLeary said:


> who use msn anyway?



Nearly everyone in the UK unfortunately, rather than something good like Google Talk


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 8, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I find it cool to contact oversea customers and get to show the work in progress etc.....



I was talkin about the software itself. I understand that's a cool tool for a professional.


----------



## sami (Mar 8, 2009)

for PC, get Digsby
for Mac, get Adium

nuff said.


----------



## thesimo (Mar 8, 2009)

I use adium on the mac. Doesn't support the nifty voice clip feature but its much less cluttered.

It does seem like MS is determined to test every new design "feature" in MSN before pushing it out to the entire windows OS. 

But if its any use you can disable all that crap and get just a basic chat app with some customisation tool (the name escapes me right now.. "A-patch" its caleld i think). Unfortunately it wont reduce the amount of ram it eats up.


----------



## Zak1233 (Mar 8, 2009)

i fucking hate it due to the fact you cant even type japanese on it


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 8, 2009)

Zak1233 said:


> i fucking hate it due to the fact you cant even type japanese on it



Yeah, that was always a pet peeve of mine... :/


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 8, 2009)

Whatever version that was out like 2-3 years ago was awesome, just because it had pretty much all the same features but ran like 99000092242x faster. Now it actually takes my computer like 25 sec to sign in :s


----------



## Benjo230 (Mar 8, 2009)

I kinda like it


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 8, 2009)

I would have thought the gayest thing ever was anal sex, but I guess MSN could be up there.


----------



## Zak1233 (Mar 8, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I would have thought the gayest thing ever was anal sex, but I guess MSN could be up there.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Mar 8, 2009)

only silly people install IM clients on there computers. :| i mainly use Meebo.com


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 9, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I would have thought the gayest thing ever was *two guys having* anal sex, but I guess MSN could be up there.



fixed  hetero anal is fuckin awesome, don't knock it!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Mar 9, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> fixed  hetero anal is fuckin awesome, don't knock it!



Ah, if you only knew... two guys is _so_ much better...


----------



## AK DRAGON (Mar 9, 2009)

Trillian
nuff said


----------



## Groff (Mar 9, 2009)

AK DRAGON said:


> Trillian
> nuff said



Booya. Great program!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 9, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Ah, if you only knew... two guys is _so_ much better...


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 9, 2009)

sami said:


> for PC, get Digsby
> for Mac, get Adium
> 
> nuff said.



+1 on Digsby.


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 9, 2009)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Ah, if you only knew... two guys is _so_ much better...



Right, well I'm convinced! LET'S FUCKIN DO THIS SHIT!!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 9, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Right, well I'm convinced! LET'S FUCKIN DO THIS SHIT!!



Pun intended?


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 9, 2009)

Absolutely my man


----------



## CatPancakes (Mar 10, 2009)

Pidgin is an amazingly stripped down IM client, try it, you can even sign in all your aim and msn, so on and so forth on it


----------



## JBroll (Mar 10, 2009)

You're only catching on with the 'new' one? Fucking Pidgin, seriously... 

Jeff


----------



## Mattayus (Mar 10, 2009)

Well no I've hated it ever since it went "live", but this one's reached a new level. My friend uses pidgin and recommended it to me too. I shall download it!


----------



## JeddyH (Mar 12, 2009)

Haven't had a problem with MSN yet...


----------

